# Sold House - Ordered Coach    Finally



## Harry Thorn (Oct 31, 2001)

We finally sold the house and last Saturday ordered a new 40' Allegro Bus. It will be delivered around Dec. 10 and we will be on the road shortly thereafter to join the rest of you fulltimers.
We need to tie some more loose ends together. Who had the best Emergency Road Service, Good Sams, Camping World, Motor Home America Club or  ?????
Who had the best service Plan, Camping World, CSP (Continued Service Plan) or ?????
Who offers the best RV insurance plan,  Camping World or  ?????
All information will be apprediated. Later...Harry and Karin Thorn...


----------



## Kirk (Nov 1, 2001)

Sold House - Ordered Coach    Finally

For insurance, I would suggest that you talk to RV Alliance at www.rvaa.com or 800/521-2942. They are a full-line insurance agency that writes for all of the major underwriters of RV specific insurance. And ask for full-timer coverage as you need extra coverage as a full-timer to cover those things that are normally covered by a home-owner's policy. They will put you with the best possible insurance carrier.

For emergency road service, wait untill you get your insurance as many of the RV underwriters will cover the same things as the emergency road service companies as a part of the policy for far less. And they contract to the very same organizations to carry out the service as do the others that you mentioned. 

For an extended warranty, be very careful! Before you sign anything, ask for a copy of the paperwork and take it home and read it completely. Realize that those extended warranties cover only the specific items that are listed. There is no coverage of any item not on the list. You also want to be aware of how they pay the service providers, as that will determine how acceptable they are to the service departments. And remember that the lowest priced warranty will probably not be the best coverage. What you are buying is peace of mind. If you are lucky, what ever you spend will be too much because nothing had to be repaired. It is like health insurance. You spend the money, and then hope that it was wasted.



Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## whsrv (Nov 1, 2001)

Sold House - Ordered Coach    Finally

Re Extended Warranty; seems to me that DFS has the most comprehensive coverage.  It does not list every item covered, thus is not "exclusionary".  Those types of policies will only cover those items listed!!!  But still there are some systems/items not covered in the DFS policy, particularly consumables, which is understandable.  It's not cheap!  But I bought a 5 year policy w/them (they offer 3, 5 & 7 I think; as well as a variety of deductibles).  My deductible is $100, so I try to accumulate enough squawks to make the repair visit worthwhile, unless it's a biggie. Find out what's covered under your new bus warranty also.  As Kirk said, read everything carefully and completely!!  G'luck.   Will Snell

Will


----------

